# Towable Cherry Picker??



## Haulinwood (Oct 9, 2012)

I want to purchase a towable cherry picker. I know there has been a little discussion about these. I want one with a small motor, instead of electric. Something I can tow at a clients house with a 4 wheeler or small tractor. Not a lot of room here in IL. between most houses. Ideas or name brands? 35' enough for most trees I would think?
Thanks for any and all opinions.


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 9, 2012)

35' is almost useless if you can reach with 35 there is no reason to use a lift cause its a one two three tree, only a baby tree.

if your gonna get a lift get one that's at least 50 and there are still plenty of trees that will be too tall I just looked at a honey locust that that 50'er wouldn't even reach the first crotch! tree will only make like 3 yards of chips but will be 5-6 heaping pickup loads of wood all humped out of the back yard I think I'll bring in a few extra guys for that one!


----------



## bandet (Oct 9, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> 35' is almost useless if you can reach with 35 there is no reason to use a lift cause its a one two three tree, only a baby tree.
> 
> if your gonna get a lift get one that's at least 50 and there are still plenty of trees that will be too tall I just looked at a honey locust that that 50'er wouldn't even reach the first crotch! tree will only make like 3 yards of chips but will be 5-6 heaping pickup loads of wood all humped out of the back yard I think I'll bring in a few extra guys for that one!


mm a tree that the first crotch is at or above 50 ft and only mkas 3 yards of chips must be a real thin tree and no trunk id like to see pics of that one some times time saved is money well spent if a 35 ft lift will work for 75 % of your jobs i say go for it


----------



## Haulinwood (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I like to hear it all, you never know if anther has been in this situation. I will keep my eyes peeled. Either one of you ever use a towable cherry picker?
Thanks again.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 9, 2012)

I've used a Niftylift TM50 and it worked well, they also come in 35,40,42 and 64.


----------



## bandet (Oct 10, 2012)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've used a Niftylift TM50 and it worked well, they also come in 35,40,42 and 64.



I have used a 35 ft eletcric befor it saved me about 3 to 4 hours on 10 tree trims along a drive way


----------



## k5alive (Oct 10, 2012)

my cousin has a 36' genie lift on a small trailer its electric but has a Gen. on the trailer
it works wonders on palms light trimming and limbs over houses. one man can move it around
it has outriggers on all 4 corners I like it when I'm working for him.

another fellow around my area I worked for has a 45' bill jax full articulating lift.
I LOVED it. both lifts have their purpose. but they're. both inexpensive easy to use
and very good in tight spots


----------



## Haulinwood (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone that took the time to reply. It is all helpful, now I just have to find one. I am leaning towards a gas powered one, because of the shear weight difference in units. If anyone knows someone getting rid of a good unit, please let me know. Just getting started, but I will make it happen one way or another.
Thanks again to all.
Haulinwood.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 10, 2012)

I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Haulinwood (Oct 10, 2012)

Kenjax, I appreciate that. Where are you out of? How is business? I just started a company and things are a little slow, but you can not start at the top. I will make this work. Take care and thanks for the reply.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Oct 10, 2012)

I have used the 50' Genie in a new construction setting; school theater. They are pretty nice, get into places no other lift would be able to due to the size and the out rigger leveling system. We used it for lighting and the carpenters built walls and hung sheet rock with it. I would use one for tree work if the opportunity arose. I would want a 50' lift though, I can see a 35' model leaving you wanting for more. We used another platform reach to move the tz 50 around on the sloped theater floor so I believe a sizable quad would do well with it. It also had rechargeable DC power and a 6hp Honda as well. You should find something to cover all of your needs, good luck.


----------



## GuilfordTree (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been renting a 50' jlg articulating tow behind and it has been nothing but excellent.


----------



## Haulinwood (Oct 10, 2012)

Guliford,That is an option also, I just hate to quote a job to cover the cost of the rental. Most situations, I am higher than the ones whom already have a bucket truck or similar.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GuilfordTree (Oct 10, 2012)

I found the same thing, ended up lining up enough work to cover it at the discounted week rate to make it worth while.


----------



## Haulinwood (Oct 10, 2012)

Guliford. Sound advice. I guess I just need to find more work. I just keep Chippin' Away.
Thanks again.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=3292

Here is a lift in the classifieds here but its electric.


----------



## no tree to big (Oct 11, 2012)

bandet said:


> mm a tree that the first crotch is at or above 50 ft and only mkas 3 yards of chips must be a real thin tree and no trunk id like to see pics of that one some times time saved is money well spent if a 35 ft lift will work for 75 % of your jobs i say go for it



or its a 32-36" DBH tapers to about 24" at the crotch and splits into 3 16-18" leads that are about 30 feet long with only a couple little branches at the end of each :msp_unsure: when I walked up the driveway to the tree i was like wtf!!! there arn't even any tie ins I would trust my life with the branches are that small


----------



## Haulinwood (Oct 11, 2012)

Kenjax,
Thanks for the heads up on the unit in MO. I will try and get a hold of him.
Thanks.


----------

